# Paph. Delrosi. Does anyone know about this?



## NeoNJ (Jun 6, 2011)

I have just acquired a large Paph. Delrosi. It is a multiple growth plant (7-9 growths). I can't seem to find evidence that this ever bloomed previously. I hear that this particular Paph. is a very unreliable bloomer.

Does anyone have this Orchid or experience growing this Paph. ?


----------



## e-spice (Jun 6, 2011)

I had one at one point. It didn't have the best form but it was a very reliable bloomer and good grower. I traded it because of space issues though.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 6, 2011)

Yep. Paph Delrosi is known for that. 

Some of the newer remakes are more reliable.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 6, 2011)

Got one. Flowers every two to three years. Flowers nice but not worth the long wait.


----------



## NeoNJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow. Thanks everyone. This Paph Delrosi is huge...like I said it has alot of growths, and I can't tell if it ever bloomed previously .......but looking at its parentage, I'm not surprised it would be a bit of a "challenge".


----------



## Brian Monk (Jun 6, 2011)

Try and kill it. Seriously. Try hard. Dry it out and get it cold in the winter, really cold. And heat it up in the summer. Divide it, and don't coddle it. That might work. But if the plant bites it, at the very least you will end up with the bench space back.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been told they bloom best in higher humidity locations. I had success getting mine to put up a sheath...but surprise surprise it rotted before it could open. oops


----------



## NeoNJ (Jun 6, 2011)

Brian Monk said:


> Try and kill it. Seriously. Try hard. Dry it out and get it cold in the winter, really cold. And heat it up in the summer. Divide it, and don't coddle it. That might work. But if the plant bites it, at the very least you will end up with the bench space back.



Gulp!  My heart has just sank .... bigtime!

There wasn't alot of info available on this orchid online when I bought this ..... and of course all of the Sellers are gonna push the 'positives' of this Paph.....but now I find there aren't any ...!

So, now that I know I have wasted my time and money on this plant ....I need to find a replacement ......

Any suggestions ......?


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 6, 2011)

Awww, don't regret your purchase.. as its a big plant, you could divide it and place different divisions under different cultural conditions (brighter/cooler/more lime etc) and see what works.. One of them might just bloom for you


----------



## emydura (Jun 6, 2011)

You are making me nervous. I paid a lot of money for divisions of two awarded clones. Now I'm hearing they may never flower. 

David


----------



## Ernie (Jun 6, 2011)

Any chance the tag lists the clonal names of the parents???

I agree with Brian. Bright warm, wet summers and cool, drier winters should coerce it to spike up. If you divide it, try to leave three growths per division. Delrosi flowers can be gorgeous! Keep it! 

We have three Gloria Naugles in GALLON containers. You can't see the containers from above because the plants cover it up. They bloom irregularly, but whenever they do, we nod and agree they're worth the space.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 7, 2011)

Good Luck


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes good luck with it !!! I have 2 of them since 2,5 years and one of them bloomed beginning of the year with one krippled flower, and then another one on a second spike on that same growth  !! I give them most possible light!!!

=> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18305&highlight=delrosi


Jean


----------



## John M (Jun 7, 2011)

Brian Monk said:


> Try and kill it. Seriously. Try hard. Dry it out and get it cold in the winter, really cold. And heat it up in the summer. Divide it, and don't coddle it. That might work. But if the plant bites it, at the very least you will end up with the bench space back.



And that my freinds is "Gorilla growing" by Brian Monk! A very effective technique when it comes to persnickety plants! Sensible logic too!:clap:


----------



## Bolero (Jun 7, 2011)

Some cross sectional hybrids aren't worth hybridising. This one can work well with the right parents (and lots of luck). I have seen some pretty impressive hybrids. I have two of these that are single growth but quite mature........hopefully I see them bloom one day but I have heard they are challenging.

I think giving them a cool down and rest at the start of winter might help...................???


----------



## emydura (Jun 7, 2011)

John M said:


> And that my freinds is "Gorilla growing" by Brian Monk! A very effective technique when it comes to persnickety plants! Sensible logic too!:clap:



Given you have just purchased it, you may want to try and flower it through the normal methods first before resorting to Plan Z. Who knows, you might find your growing conditions are perfect for getting it to flower. If not, drastic measures as suggested by Brian may be required.

David


----------



## Marc (Jun 8, 2011)

I've seen this hybrid flower in a big collection were it didn't recieve any specific care as far as I could tell. There were 2 or 3 plants all flowering on a tablet surounded by other Paphs.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 8, 2011)

I've had a few Delrosi's over the years. No luck blooming them. Very slow growing, but reasonably hardy.


----------



## John M (Jun 8, 2011)

I got a large, multiple growth plant from Wendy about 3 years ago. It's just opening some flowers now. I noticed this past spring it had gotten really dry. That was because of the long, dull weather spell we had and I didn't water much at all. It went bone dry and feather light. Now, it's gonna bloom for the first time!

With enough stress, a lot of difficult roth crosses will finally bloom. You can make roth seedlings in compots send up spikes with just one tiny flower if you dry them out hard.


----------

